# how to register .to or .ly domain



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't want to register currently, but I've been looking for it and can't find any site offering those extension

also, there are other extensions like gl, mp, be, st etc. where can we register these domains


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 9, 2011)

I found the answer, Domainr: fast, free, domain name search, short URLs, international domain registration has suggestions for registering domains


----------



## sygeek (Aug 13, 2011)

Just search "Register <topleveldomain> domain" in google. It will take you to a specific site that registers such domains.


----------

